# 2002 Altima, where to drill into firewall



## audiofx81 (May 16, 2005)

Hey all im a first time nissan owner and im trying to run my power wire and it looks like im going to drill. This car is impossible to get to a nice spot to drill from under th hood, anyone know a safe spot under the drivers side to drill? it seems theres way too much in the way :/ please let me know with any ideas i dont want to drill into an expensive mistake. Thanks


----------



## bustedframe (May 9, 2005)

Anywhere near the top and feed the wire down and hide underneath the runners, you will also want to mount a fuse in the engine bay as well.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

bustedframe said:


> Anywhere near the top and feed the wire down and hide underneath the runners, you will also want to mount a fuse in the engine bay as well.


look on the batt side of your car on the firewall and usualy there is a big cluster of wires going to your fuse box with a huge rubber gromet around it, just pop a hole in it and work your wire thru, but make sure that you fuse the wire within 6-12 inches from your batt, remember, the fuse protects your wire from burning up, not your amp!


----------

